# Sticky  The French Social Security System - explained in English!



## Bevdeforges

Just found the official English language explanation of the French social security system, including health (PUMA!), retirement, allocation familiale and all that good stuff. I've replaced the old sticky we used to have on this with this new (and hopefully more up to date) resource.
The French social security system : organisational structure, financing, scope and coverage

Be sure to follow the links on the page, marked in dark blue, to get details about the individual programs.

You may also be interested in the following document from CLEISS:





The French social security system (General Scheme)







www.cleiss.fr





If you have questions or comments, please start a new thread (use the Post a New Thread button at the top left of the listing of threads).
Cheers,
Bev


----------

